# have i got scitzaphrenia or sycosis



## junfan (Apr 12, 2008)

I have been feeling nothing the past few days, i mean irattional thoughts, like i want to throw my self on a rail way line.
I have also felt not real in me, like everything feels so unreal, people just seem alien like, i feel like a robot and i look around and everyone else is robot.
I keep thinking do people understand them selfs? ie how come there so functioning normal, i feel, alien to my self, and NOT REAL AT ALL? it freaking me out.
I have low feeling in myself, infact i feel so brain fucked. i just cant describe.
also i was watching tv and the more i look at it i thought poeple( humans) look real alien like?? foreign??
I seem to be able to talk a normal coversation highly intelectual conversation ok, but i still feel not normal, i feel like iam going mad, plus i feel depressed. 
I scared because i dont feel real, i keep thinking irrational, about self inflicting? I also have thougthts like i want to hurt somone?
holy shit what is this, is it bad, I am so worried I have scitzaprenhenia, or sycosis, i am shitting myseld so bad.
what could this be?

Please anyone looking at this, can you give me a verdict or help

best r


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Junfan. What you are describing sounds exactly like depersonalization. Actually you sound a lot like me when my DP first started. You don't have schizophrenia or psychosis. Lots of people here with DP think they do but most likely if you are worried about having psychosis proves you do not. I cannot offer you a "cure" because I myself have not recovered but the best thing you can do is try not to focus your attention on the problem. Try to focus your attention on the things around you like nature. Keep yourself busy and don't dwell on what your mind is doing while you are trying to figure out the best way to help yourself. I hope the best for you.


----------



## Strange_Visitor (Apr 18, 2008)

junfan

Firstly, let me (hopefully) put your mind at rest. You cannt have a pschotic illness because you have described your symptoms and are aware that these feelings and perceptions are not normal.

A psychotic would never accept he was ill, and would believe his "world view" to be the right one.

Also, I've experienced exactly what you are going through, when I was in my teens. I had (and still have) derealisation. It screwed me up so bad, I felt like self-harming, maybe just to gain the attention and help.

But I didn't self-harm because I knew that even though I felt so mentally bad, any physical harm I inflicted would still be there when I felt better. You have to think of the repercusions of your actions. I can fully understand how much of a panic your condition is bringing you but self-destructiveness is not the answer.

I don't have any positive advice on how to recover, but I wanted to let you know, I'm not schizophrenic (although I thought I might be at one point) and I'm certainly not psychotic - but I have felt as bad as you are feeling now.

I accepted that, although my perceptions are screwed up, the reality I live in is the same as everyone elses, although it may feel different.

Please see a Doctor, though, and explain all this to him. It may be you have an anxiety disorder and need treatment (I've had anxiety disorder as long as my DR - 30 years - but being treated with anti-depressants and "talk therapy" has helped me cope.

Mark.


----------



## szeret (Aug 7, 2007)

They say vertigo, isnt a fear of falling, but a fear you're going to jump.

What u discribe does sound like an anixety disorder. A lot of people feel like they're going to hurt them selves or even the people they most dearly love because they are so anxious, and they feel like they're going insane. They then often feel terribly anxious and guilty about these thoughts, and this then compounds the orginal problem. Just because you're scared u might do something doesnt actually mean you are going to do it. trust me. You sound neither schitzophrenic, or psychotic. What ever you think, you are neither 'mad' nor 'bad' these are just (quite common) symptoms of severe anxiety. DP/DR/confusion and depression are allso often very common side effects. My advice is to tell your Dr/GP how you're feeling, they deal with lots of cases like these, they can help.

You have nothing to fear, save fear its self.
Hope you're OK.

K.


----------

